# I've messed up...



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, after some quick advice. 

I was packing a painting for posting and, to a cut along story short, i actually made some knuckle dents in the canvas (reverse side). 

i used System 3 acrylic and Daler and Rowney soluble gloss varnish. When i turned the painting over, i realised what i had done... it has made a mark across the black sky part of the painting like it has stretched or separated.

I need some quick fix advice. ... Can i paint over the varnish (with acrylic) and then revarnish it? will it separate? 

My other question is... is this common? have i used the wrong varnish (it says for acrylic) or should i have done something to the painting before i varnished? or is it simply a case of me being more careful in future??

i'm pretty gutted, it was a gift for someone.


----------



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

ps only have 24 hours to fix this as they are flying back to Australia on Wednesday


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have painted over an acrylic painting that had acrylic varnish applied and it didn't cause any problems. I don't know if somewhere down the road years to come it will separate or anything but I have my doubts it is a problem. I'd say go for it.

The only thing I can think of is perhaps the varnish was not completely dry before you started packing it? If you need to have it done in 24 hours you better get to painting and revarnishing pretty quickly.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well I can tell you how we fixed a crack in varnish on a table.. not exactly the same.. and I don't want you to ruin your painting. 

We gently heated the varnish with a heat gun and it "melted" back together. I don't know if it would work for you.. or if you have enough time to test it and then fix the painting.. I'm not sure there is a "quick fix". Can you possibly put a picture of it here so we can see the problem in more detail?

D


----------



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi can't show you the problem coz I already tried to fix it, but this is the fix, I've put some clouds in. It seems to have taken ok, I'll varnish it tonight and hope. Worse case scenario,I have got it scanned in so I can always do then a print. Just disappointed.


----------



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I have painted over an acrylic painting that had acrylic varnish applied and it didn't cause any problems. I don't know if somewhere down the road years to come it will separate or anything but I have my doubts it is a problem. I'd say go for it.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is perhaps the varnish was not completely dry before you started packing it? If you need to have it done in 24 hours you better get to painting and revarnishing pretty quickly.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks Terry the painting had been done for some months now so I think its safe to say it is dry. Bloomin annoying. I've done the fix, will varnish later.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You painting is beautiful!


----------



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I may as well go for it now. Added a dragon. This is Warwick Castle in the UK by the way.


----------



## Noodle (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Terry, I live near this castle, it's a very beautiful castle and fully restored and working. You can stay there (either in the towers or glamping in the medieval village). It's not cheap but my mum and dad took their friends from Oz, who were blown away. They go back tomorrow night so i wanted to give this to them as a reminder of their trip.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice indeed!

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think it's awesome


----------

